# Snail Id good or bad for planted tank?



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Is this snail good for a planted tank? Will they eat the plants and have 100+ baby's?


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks like a pond snail. I had by the 100's in a 20 gallon cherry shrimp tank. They reproduced quickly. Got three baby clown loaches to do clean up. The cherry shrimp population was fine. The loaches have since been rehomed to a 75g and joined "the pack" ranging in sizes from 2 to 8 inches.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

Loaches are really not good for snail control...I got some skunk loaches for my 10 gal that had a mix of close to 10,000 ramshorns, pond and trumpet snails in it! Worked really really good to get rid of all the snails. Problem was that the skunk loaches would not eat anything else and once all the snails were gone one died...now I have a 5 gal tank JUST for snails to feed these fish! 

Izzy stated she used clown loaches, these loaches get very big and can become very mean with out enough other clowns to take it out on,

Yoyo are another option but again they need lots of space and company 5-7 yoyo should be keep in a 40 long for them to be really happy...

Seems the best route may be buying some of those assassin snails everyone has been talking about, the eat every snail they can find and reproduce slowly, that's just what I've heard though, I don't have any cuz I need all the snails i can get to feed the snail eating fish I have!

Also another reason not to but these fish is they are not captive raised, Almost all the Loaches you see in any petstore are WILD caught!:fish2:


----------

